# Personal Bests?



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope this hasnt been started already, but I didnt see one....Name of the game is post up your pics of your personal best catch ever taken with the long rod. 
I'll start,








Yet to top this guy 41"


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Might not be the biggest I've caught but it will always mean the most.

First musky on the fly, never had to work so hard for a fish in my entire life


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I just got back from the Lower Keys late Wednesday night.

Went for Lemon Sharks the day before and caught three on fly, 12wt. Biggest one we measured and estimated @ a little over 200lbs.

Personal best for Lemon Shark.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

No tails but this is a "toad" from the eastside of Cape Lookout Shoals (I'm 6ft and a solid 2XL) that was released just after the pic! 










Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

42.5# (est.) Black Drum in the NMZ....8 wt.....black rattle clouser


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

30 Lbs on a 9wt this past winter. Caught in the biloxi marsh, Louisiana


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

All these monsters will keep us noobs motivated ;D


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome fish guys keep em coming! I'm heading offshore in the big boat tomorrow morning to see if I can tango with a fat AJ on my 12wt.....that might just top my current picture if I can pull it off!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't have a pic of my personal best. It was taking before the days of digital media and I have been too lazy to go get it scanned.

But for keeping the thread going I will say it was a 100# pacific sail.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> Awesome fish guys keep em coming! I'm heading offshore in the big boat tomorrow morning to see if I can tango with a fat AJ on my 12wt.....that might just top my current picture if I can pull it off!



Well by damn, I hope you find em willing and user friendly (between 25 and 40lbs, more than that and it makes an old man sweat to much)! ;D










Such a wonderful fish and not much better except for a jack crevalle to teach new flyrodders how to fight a bigger fish with techniques that will heip out on really LARGE stuff! 

Good Fishing!!!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

...my first on the fly and my best!!!!!!


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sweet AJ pics!!! I had about 30 AJ follow up a hooked king mackerel 24" (taken on butterfly jig) so I put the trevalla in the holder and leave the hooked king there, and start tossing the 12wt at them. had only one eat, but he spit it out as I went to stick him... couldnt get back on them after they left....


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

> 42.5# (est.) Black Drum in the NMZ....8 wt.....black rattle clouser



Nice black Jon! I caught a lot of Black Drum this winter on similar patterns. I need to fish the NMZ more as I live less then 5 minutes from Karrs.


I'm really bummed that the Cobia Season turned out so bad this year off the Port. I caught numerous over 50lbs. on spinning gear and was almost positive I could have gotten a few on fly.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

36lb Red on a 8wt.









34lb Black Ugly on a 8wt.

Hope to have a 120lb+ tarpon on here real soon!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Took this slob today after a kayak tour, ate a polar minnow I use for baby poons, biggest one yet- 8wt


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)




----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

This is a fun thread, but seeing a few fish that are closer to the stars than water and not even dripping anymore... #keepemwet


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Karen


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Thanks Karen


i love laughing at ignorant dipshits like yourself that have zero idea what they’re talking about


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

That pretty well says it all. And I love laughing in general and pretty much love everyone.....including you. 
have a great day Sir.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Not my biggest fish on fly but my largest trout... 25" on a gurgler. Good fun.









Also, not my biggest fish on fly but a heck of a fun ride with this jack on an 8 weight last year.


----------



## Tarponhunter (Apr 7, 2019)

Snookdaddy said:


> 36lb Red on a 8wt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m surprised that thing didn’t eat you. Incredible fish great job


----------



## Tarponhunter (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

Tarponhunter said:


> View attachment 188592
> 
> View attachment 188591


Wow! That is a nice bonefish. Where you’d take that beauty? Belize?


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

About a 40lb Tarpon in Puerto Rico. Not guided. Just DIY fishing


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)




----------

